# Blizzard solenoid?



## 907Ralph (Dec 13, 2012)

I have older Blizzard plow that just that is not responding to joy stick. Was told it was solenoid and replaced it with new one. When I started it again, I still got a clicking noise and that was it. After about 4-5 mins with truck running I tried again and I had full control again. Then when I plowed into something that caused plow to hook left I lost use of joy stick only to hear clicking sound but getting no control. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well you need to test,,,not guess. Test light the 2 small terminals one is gnd and the other is triggered pwr.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

907Ralph;1537470 said:


> I have older Blizzard plow that just that is not responding to joy stick. Was told it was solenoid and replaced it with new one. When I started it again, I still got a clicking noise and that was it. After about 4-5 mins with truck running I tried again and I had full control again. Then when I plowed into something that caused plow to hook left I lost use of joy stick only to hear clicking sound but getting no control. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks


Either the harness plug is loose and not connecting properly, clean it up plug it together tight. or you have a frayed wire coming from the joystick control. Pink one I think it was on mine.


----------



## 907Ralph (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for quick response! I will try that and any other ideas tomorrow during our short daylight hours!


----------

